# Boston - New York



## DMAC (Apr 11, 2016)

First time posting here, and will be first time using Amtrak for Boston to New York, travelling 15th June around mid-day.

My questions are about practicalities of buying tickets, and bringing airline size suitcases onto the train.

Q1: Will I be able to book two standard seats ($49 each) at South Street station, just a day or so in advance of travel, or do trains get booked up a few days or even weeks beforehand?

Q2: Travelling from the UK, I will have 1 large airline suitcase. Don't know exact size, but of the size and type that has wheels, is used on long-haul holiday flights, and thus goes into the aircraft hold. The Amtrak website doesn't seem to recognize these, as their carry-on size is somewhat smaller, yet I'm sure many tourists must have taken this type of suitcase on board Amtrak in the past. What are the problems I might encounter boarding with one large suitcase, given Amtrak's baggage policy; and is there anywhere in the car to physically store the suitcase if it won't fit overhead?

Many thanks in advance for hopefully knowledgeable and practical answers.

DMAC,

Bedford,

UK.


----------



## CCC1007 (Apr 11, 2016)

DMAC said:


> First time posting here, and will be first time using Amtrak for Boston to New York, travelling 15th June around mid-day.
> 
> My questions are about practicalities of buying tickets, and bringing airline size suitcases onto the train.
> 
> ...


Hello, and welcome to the forum. It would seem that the size of luggage that you describe would be better to check on Amtrak, and the most likely train to carry it would be train 65/67. This is the overnight train on the corridor, so if you are purchasing your ticket the day before travel, bring it with you and check it in so it will be waiting for you when you get to your destination.


----------



## the_traveler (Apr 11, 2016)

Trains from Boston to NY have a large open (unlike aircraft) overhead luggage rack. (I have no problem putting my 5 foot walking stick up there.) In addition, there is additional luggage storage at the end of the car.


----------



## Hal (Apr 11, 2016)

DMAC said:


> First time posting here, and will be first time using Amtrak for Boston to New York, travelling 15th June around mid-day.
> 
> My questions are about practicalities of buying tickets, and bringing airline size suitcases onto the train.
> 
> ...


One airline size suitcase could be ok if it is standard size. Measure it and convert to inches and see. Up to 28 inch x 22x 14, 50 lbs. That is actually a large bag. 
Those $49 fares sound like they could be Saver Fares that have to be booked at least 14 days in advance.


----------



## Acela150 (Apr 11, 2016)

I wouldn't count on that $49 fare.. That is indeed the Saver fare. Also purchasing a ticket day of or day before would result in top dollar fare.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Apr 11, 2016)

Worth considering since your from overseas:

Purchase Acela Biz Class Tickets( First Class is Very Expensive but inxludes Food and Drinks) from BOS-NYP and get to ride some @ 150 mph on the NEC!!!!


----------



## ehbowen (Apr 12, 2016)

If an airline will accept your bag as checked baggage you are unlikely to encounter any pushback from Amtrak when you carry it on, especially if you do not require any assistance from Amtrak employees.

As mentioned there is the possibility of checking your luggage if you can drop it off the night before or wait until the day after to pick it up. The only train carrying checked baggage BOS-NYP is the aforementioned Regional 66/67 which runs overnight BOS-NYP-WAS. You may still take any train that day; you do not have to ride on the same train as your luggage. Just drop it off before the overnight train departs the evening before or else return to the station the next morning after it arrives to claim your luggage. Amtrak is very good about matching checks before releasing luggage, so there is very little chance your bags will walk away without you.

Don't wait until the last minute to buy tickets unless you are prepared to pay accordingly. I would purchase tickets as soon as your travel dates become firm.


----------



## ScouseAndy (Apr 12, 2016)

When I flew from the UK I took 2 "carry on" suitcases, took one in the hold and 1 in the over head luggage racks of the airline so to meet with Amtrak hand luggage guidelines, one of which was frankly on its last legs and on arrival to NY after my round US trip I brought a large suitcase and ditched my knacked smaller one and then I had plenty of space for my gifts and clothes which every Brit is invariably asked to bring back for friends and family when they go stateside.


----------



## caravanman (Apr 12, 2016)

Hi,

You will get a variety of advice on this forum, all of which is well meant.

You can take pretty much any large suitcases onto Amtrak... a bit like the UK, luggage on trains isn't much of an issue. There are storage racks on most trains, seats are wide, lots of legroom.

You can book your train tickets on Amtrak.com in advance. Fares increase as more seats are booked. Bit tricky which train to book if you are flying into Boston and travelling on to New York the same day.

Acela trains are higher speed, but cost a lot more too!

Have a great trip!

Ed.


----------



## Acela150 (Apr 13, 2016)

Bob Dylan said:


> Worth considering since your from overseas:
> 
> Purchase Acela Biz Class Tickets( First Class is Very Expensive but inxludes Food and Drinks) from BOS-NYP and get to ride some @ 150 mph on the NEC!!!!


Jim I'm going to guess that since the OP asked if the $49 fare would be available day of, that Acela is out of the budget.


----------

